

GitHub Spotify Playlist - telecuda
http://open.spotify.com/user/shutupandfish/playlist/5F6qlzi3Jau29g9Ay1G22H

======
telecuda
Tracks (Collaborative Playlist!):

\--- Please Read Me - Bee Gees

\--- Push It - Salt-N-Pepa

\--- I Can Change - John Legend, Snoop Dogg

\--- She's Got Issues - The Offspring

\--- Repo Man - Ray LaMontagne And The Pariah Dogs

\--- Stash - Phish

\--- Log Trucks - Brian Regan

\--- I Think I'm A Clone Now - "Weird Al" Yankovic

\--- Red Eyes - The War On Drugs

\--- Fork In The River - The Black Crowes

\--- Checkout Time In Vegas - Drive-By Truckers

Born out of a Saturday night team hack session with a growler of IPA close at
hand

